

Bribing users for iPhone app installs - msencenb
http://www.alexcurylo.com/blog/2010/09/05/bribe-for-install/

======
michael_dorfman
_However, we’d have to really, seriously, question whether people you get this
way are going to stay engaged with your app long enough for there to
conceivably be any positive value proposition attached to their acquisition._

That's been my response the last few times AdsReloaded has come up here.

I still can't for the life of me figure out a plausible scenario where a
business would pay a user to install an iPhone app.

------
msencenb
Full disclosure: I'm the owner of AdsReloaded.com but thought the article was
A) Funny and B) provided some insight.

For iPhone developers out there... what have been your most successful/worst
marketing campaigns? Would love to hear stories about cpc campaigns, blog
posts, social media, or other unique strategies (both for other developers
looking for advice and out of curiosity)

